
Bribes, Backdoor Deals, and Pay to Play: How Bad Rosé Took Over - aaronbrethorst
https://www.bonappetit.com/story/rise-of-bad-rose
======
torstenvl
This post seems like little more than a puff piece for the author's book and a
handful of specific importers. Not a single bad (or good) rosé is discussed by
name, and not a single example of a wine company that engages in these
practices is provided.

